# people in supermarkets who....



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

1- start eating the contents of their basket 1/2 way round the shop - fucking wait - you aint payed for it yet

2 - dont put the trolleys back and leave them parked in the middle of spaces / against cars - dont be so fucking lazy !!

:-X


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

supermarket -ahh that`ll be the place i send the bi-atch for food.....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> that`ll be the place i send the bi-atch for food


not if she reads that


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> supermarket -ahh that`ll be the place i send the bi-atch for food.....


or the place where you may be soon going to get pre-packed meals for one, if yer other half clocks this...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

how can she read the forum when she`s only let out of the cellar to cook, clean and shop !


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I get my shopping delivered.
I'm damned if I'm risking parking the TT in amongst some of the worst parkers/people who don't care in supermarket car-parks.

Rogue


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I get my shopping delivered.
> I'm damned if I'm risking parking the TT in amongst some of the worst parkers/people who don't care in supermarket car-parks.
> 
> Rogue


Tell me about it. They dented my TT at Tesco's last month!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

i always park in the disabled/mother and baby bays as they are wider so people cant open the door onto yours.
touch wood ive never been caught ( but ive only done it twice in the TT ) ive always figured the Â£20 fine is cheaper than getting the dent man out


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> i always park in the disabled/mother and baby bays


very considerate of you...


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Just park at the far end of the car park. I know it is farther to walk with your trolley but you wont risk trolleys scratching up the side your TT.

At my local Tesco there is usually me and another TT parked all alone where the trolleys cant reach us!! ;D


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

[email protected] ;D

Me and the girlfriend do this WHERE-EVER we park.
Last week whilst buying some stuff for the house, we parked at the furthest point in the car park.
Further to walk, but no-one parked near us.

When we came out, a Scooby was parked next to us, but had left a whole car's width between us, and a brand new MGFT had parked next to Mr Scooby and done the same 

Rogue


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> very considerate of you...


why thank you - just as considerated as the people who dent doors and drive off


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> why thank you - just as considerated as the people who dent doors and drive off


Park away from everyone else then - keep yours away from the unconsiderate door denters and stops filling the disabled spaces with inconsiderate able bodied drivers..


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Park away from everyone else then - keep yours away from the unconsiderate door denters and stops filling the disabled spaces with inconsiderate able bodied drivers..


ill park where i want thankyou


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good for you...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Good for you...


ehh - you started to dictate where people should park son - besides being a traffic warden are you per chance a ticket inspector in your free time ?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'm not dictacting where you should park - its the natrul thing to park away from everyone else if you dont want your car damaged - i always did the same with my TT as there is always some cunt who will damage it and drive off - i know i've had it done. I just object to people parking in disabled spaces - whats the problem with that ??


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

My father-in-law is disabled and you can guarantee that when we got to the supermarket there are no disabled spaces because some inconsiderate twats have nicked 'em.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I park in the mother and child parking spaces, but generally after 8pm at night..... my reasoning being that any mother taking her baby shopping at that time of night deserves shooting anyway 

I will park in disabled spaces if there are heaps of them free... I mean, its not like they can expect a sudden "rush" of disabled drivers turning up, and in the 20 mins it takes to sort out my quick bit of shopping, I'm hardly causing an inconvenience to anyone...

My local Tescos do like to move people on that park in the disabled bays, but their "policy" is similar to my own reasoning. If you nick the last bay, they get shirty, but if there are 5-10+ bays free, then what's the point of getting pissy about it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I should add - the above is not because the spaces are bigger and I can avoid damage to my car. Its pure laziness I'm afraid. Not only do I not want to walk the length of the car park, I also like to keep my roof down (saves wear and tear on the mechanism) and parking closer to the store is more secure......


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I park in the mother and child parking spaces, but generally after 8pm at night..... my reasoning being that any mother taking her baby shopping at that time of night deserves shooting anyway
> 
> I will park in disabled spaces if there are heaps of them free... I mean, its not like they can expect a sudden "rush" of disabled drivers turning up, and in the 20 mins it takes to sort out my quick bit of shopping, I'm hardly causing an inconvenience to anyone...
> 
> My local Tescos do like to move people on that park in the disabled bays, but their "policy" is similar to my own reasoning. If you nick the last bay, they get shirty, but if there are 5-10+ bays free, then what's the point of getting pissy about it?


well said that man


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I'm not dictacting where you should park - its the natrul thing to park away from everyone else if you dont want your car damaged - i always did the same with my TT as there is always some cunt who will damage it and drive off - i know i've had it done. I just object to people parking in disabled spaces - whats the problem with that ??


youre swerving off subject - are you a ticket inspector or not ???


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> youre swerving off subject - are you a ticket inspector or not


Not that i'm aware of...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The thing I've found is that it doesn't seem to matter how far away from everyone else you park, you can guarantee that someone else will park next to you.

I've never understood the mentality myself. I park away from everyone else to come back and find cars in the space next to me so near that I have to reverse out before the missus can get in, and yet the rest of the car park is empty.

Go figure.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> The thing I've found is that it doesn't seem to matter how far away from everyone else you park, you can guarantee that someone else will park next to you.
> 
> I've never understood the mentality myself. Â I park away from everyone else to come back and find cars in the space next to me so near that I have to reverse out before the missus can get in, and yet the rest of the car park is empty.
> 
> Go figure.


Are you implying that your Mrs has a big ass so needs plenty of space to get in ?


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

Dudes!

Why not just park ur car in 2 normal parking spaces? That way no one will park next to you and you wont be taking up any disabled spaces!

Problem solved!


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> Dudes!
> 
> Why not just park ur car in 2 normal parking spaces? Â That way no one will park next to you and you wont be taking up any disabled spaces!
> 
> Problem solved!


I only do this when there is plenty of other spaces available.

I know some people who will scratch your car for doing shit like that.


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

Dont want to stoop to the low level scum who key cars, but if if I am with my brother in his wheel chair I wouldnt hesitate in scraping his wheelchair up some selfish twats car knowing they are just lazy and there are no spaces left.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> Dont want to stoop to the low level scum who key cars, but if if I am with my brother in his wheel chair I wouldnt hesitate in scraping his wheelchair up some selfish twats car knowing they are just lazy and there are no spaces left.


Would u do that to a TT?!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Dudes!
> 
> Why not just park ur car in 2 normal parking spaces? Â That way no one will park next to you and you wont be taking up any disabled spaces!
> 
> Problem solved!


Another self-important idiot.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> The thing I've found is that it doesn't seem to matter how far away from everyone else you park, you can guarantee that someone else will park next to you.


My lass always pisses her pants when someone parks right next to me when I have clearly made the effort to park away from others. But what I tell her, and what you should remember is that these people probably care for their cars as much as we do ours, and so by parking next to us know that they are unlikely to find a dent on their return.

That's what I reckon anyway :


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> My lass always pisses her pants when someone parks right next to me when I have clearly made the effort to park away from others. Â But what I tell her, and what you should remember is that these people probably care for their cars as much as we do ours, and so by parking next to us know that they are unlikely to find a dent on their return.
> 
> That's what I reckon anyway Â :


Very true mate. If i have to park in between 2 cars i always make sure its between 2 expensive cars. I am always parking at canary wharf car park, its full of porsche's and ferrari's no worries when i go to park my car


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I parked next to a Porsche 911 last week and the owner came back as I was going back to my car too. I told him that I parked here because I knew he would be careful.

Although, he said that if we can afford expensive cars like this we shouldn't really worry about dents as we have enough money to repair them!!


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> I parked next to a Porsche 911 last week and the owner came back as I was going back to my car too. I told him that I parked here because I knew he would be careful.
> 
> Although, he said that if we can afford expensive cars like this we shouldn't really worry about dents as we have enough money to repair them!! Â


A lot of people think about the money when it comes to damages. Persoanally, i'm more bothered about the inconvenience of having to take your car for repair and having to do without your car. That's worth more to me than money!


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> Another self-important idiot.


I never actually said that I park in two spaces. I only offered a solution to those who want to park in wide spaces without having the moral dilemma of parking in disabled spaces. In fact, I always choose to park further awway where there are less cars, and I take the time to position the car properly in the bay so that it minimises the risk of people smacking my car with their doors.


----------

